# How long should I cycle Arimidex?



## goodgodimugly (Jan 21, 2011)

For your information, brothers, I'm not doing a steroid cycle. Just taking an AI. I wanted to do Letro, but I heard it's too harsh. I plan on buying the liquid version, don't know how legit it is compared to pill form.. I was thinking .5mg or .5 ml a day for dosage. Would love some insight


Thanks


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Trying to reduce gyno?


----------



## goodgodimugly (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello Sloppy, 

As well as trying to reduce high E levels.


----------



## Lordsks (Jan 24, 2011)

If the gyno is not newly formed chances are very low of getting rid of it or even reducing it. Trust me I have ran every gyno removal protocal, DHT creams with no luck. I have ran Letro for 3 months at 2.5mgs a day. No luck. If anything the rebound from when you stop taking the AI will cause the gyno to get larger. I know this is not what you want to hear. I had mine removed with the knife. 

If it is newly formed, caused by a recent cycle you can go for the letro route. 

Here is some info that might help. 

Here is some good info posted by C Bino. on another board...

I am posting this thread to help answer all of the questions regarding  gyno prevention and reversal, the use of letrozole and other anti-e???s. I  will go over everything in very simple easy to understand language.  Also we are talking about  estrogen gyno here, not progesterone (but  using  letro will stop progesterone  related problems as well since it inhibits all  estrogen anyways).  Progesterone gyno will be enlargement of your nipple area, the actual  aereola, not a lump under it.

Let me make this first point very clear, as I state in my signature this  is from my personal experience, so whether you agree with it or not is  your own issue. I have helped many people with gyno and it has worked  just fine for them as well.

To first understand why you are doing what you are doing I am going to go over a few things and a few definitions:

SERM ??? Selective estrogen receptor modulator. These drugs work by  binding to the estrogen receptors and flooding them in a sense, making  it difficult (but not impossible by any means) for estrogen to bind to  the receptors and thus prevent the onset of estrogen related side  effects.
Most common forms: Tamoxifen (Nolvadex), Clomiphene (Clomid)
AI ??? Aromatise Inhibitor. These drugs work by inhibiting the  aromatization of estrogen. This means that in effect AI???s prevent  androgens from converting to estrogen, again, making it difficult (but  not impossible) for estrogen to reach receptor sites.
Most common forms: Anastrozole (l-dex, a-dex), Exemestane (aromasin),  Femera (letrozole). For our purpose of reversing gyno we are interested  in Letro.

Letro and your sex drive:
Letrozole will suppress your sex drive. This is another reason why it is  so important to act on preventing gyno as soon as possible. Since we  all know that Test should be run in every cycle this will cancel out the  effect of sex drive suppression.

Running letro to prevent gyno:
If you decide to run estrogen protection while on cycle (and I suggest  you do unless you are aware that you do not require it), you can run  either a SERM or an AI. Letro will be the  most powerful AI you can use, it will inhibit 98+% of estrogen using a  dose as low as .25mg and even lower. This is why I suggest you do not  use a dose higher than .50mg while on cycle just trying to prevent  estrogen related side effects.

You will want to start running the letro  approximately 2 weeks before you begin your cycle to allow it to fully  stabilize in your blood. I have often heard the argument that letro takes up to 60 days to stabilize, I don???t know if I buy into this for the reason that I have reversed gyno after using letro for only 1 week. Still to be safe I recommend starting it before your cycle as stated above.

If you do decide to run letro there is  absolutely no need to run another AI or SERM. Do not make the mistake of  thinking more is better. Think of it this way; if letro  is preventing the conversion of androgens to estrogen than there is no  estrogen, what would the purpose of a SERM be when there is no estrogen  to bind to the receptors? Nolva will only take away from the  effectiveness of letro.

This brings me to my next point. Do not listen to anyone who tells you  to bump up your nolvadex to 60+mg ED if you get gyno. I have no idea  where this idea started but I have seen it suggest far too many times  recently. Nolvadex will do nothing to reverse your gyno???let me make that  clear IT WILL DO NOTHING FOR GYNO. If you are running nolva as your  anti-e and start to develop gyno than sure you can bump the dosage a  small amount to try to prevent it from progressing further, but  letrozole must begin ASAP.

It is very important that you begin taking letrozole immediately, the  longer your wait the more risk you take in not being able to reverse it.

How do I know if I have gyno?
If you have developed gyno you will have a lump behind your nipple. It will be fairly hard, and it will be tender to touch.

Running letro to reverse gyno:
I am going to go over the three different scenarios which people could  fit into. Remember regardless of what scenario you are in it is  important that you begin taking the letro ASAP.

1. Already using an anti-e aside from letro.
2. Already using letro @ a dose of .25mg or .50mg ED.
3. Not running any estrogen protection.

1.
Day 1: .25mg Letro + anti-e*
Day 2: .50mg Letro
Day 3: 1.0mg Letro
Day 4: 1.5mg Letro
Day 5: 2.0mg Letro
Day 6: 2.5mg Letro **

2.
Day 1: .50mg Letro
Day 2: 1.0mg Letro
Day 3: 1.5mg Letro
Day 4: 2.0mg Letro
Day 5: 2.5mg Letro **

3.
Day 1: .50mg Letro
Day 2: 1.0mg Letro
Day 3: 1.5mg Letro
Day 4: 2.0mg Letro
Day 5: 2.5mg Letro **

*Regardless of the anti-e you are using it is important to still use it for the first day you begin letro as the letro will not have taken any effect and you by no means want your body to be without any protection when gyno is already prevalent.

** You will remain at this dose until gyno symptoms subside. Once you  believe your gyno is gone it is important to stay at this dose for  another 4-7 days to ensure all traces are gone. I recommend people with a  bf% over 15 stay on for a week as it may be harder to judge completely  whether the lump is completely gone. Once this period is over it will be  important to taper letro down slowly  rather than coming off it completely. Regardless of which manner you  tapered up your dose you will all taper down in the same fashion.

Day 1: 2.0mg
Day 2: 1.5mg
Day 3: 1.0mg
Day 4: .50mg***
Day 5: .25mg
***You can remain at this dose or go down further to .25mg. It is really  up to you at this point. They are both very common maintenance doses as  an anti-e while on cycle. Personally I have stayed with .25mg and never  had a problem.

Letro and the estrogen rebound:
With your estrogen being completely inhibited there is a definite  estrogen rebound as your body tries to re-stabilize the  testosterone:estrogen balance. We can prevent this rebound effect by  supplementing further with another AI or SERM. So, I suggest that when  you are coming to the end of your cycle you will more than likely be  using Nolva in your PCT so just make sure that you begin taking nolva  the last day you are going to take your letro and then continue on as you would with regular PCT.

This now leads us into the question of reversing gyno while not on  cycle. There are a few things to remember here. You have already waited  longer than you should have, and your sex drive will be shot. You can  use tribulus or another natural test booster to help you in this  scenario but I can???t guarantee the effectiveness. Just follow gyno  reversal protocols 2 or 3. When coming off again you must taper and  begin using nolvadex to prevent any rebound effect that may occur.

How much nolvadex should you use if you are not going into PCT and  running this off cycle? I suggest starting at 20mg ED for a week and  then lowering it to 10mg for another week and then coming off  completely.


----------



## colorado (Jan 25, 2011)

Phenomenal post.  Thank you.


----------



## Spunout (Jan 31, 2011)

Excellent post bro...


----------



## goodgodimugly (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow very nice - Thanks very much


----------

